# Obamacare cost some healthcare.



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Young guy told me that before Obamacare, he was uninsured, relatively healthy. Went to doctor when needed. Spent about grand a year on his health care.
Forced to buy Obamacare. With fed aid he pays $100/month. But.....He has a $5,000 deductible.
So, now he puts out $1200 per year, and can't afford to go to the doctor when he needs to.
He has health care insurance, but no health care.
Hope something better is coming. Not optimistic.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is the problem many people are having.

I had insurance before Obama care and was paying about $300 a month $3600 a year and a $1500 deductible.... then my premiums kept increasing.... They were up to $6800 a year.... Then Blue Cross pulled out of the MN individual market place. So I was going to have to try and navigate the pool.... Then all of a sudden they implemented a new plan because of pressure from MN legislature. My new plan is $7200 a year with a $6500 deductible and I can only use Mayo Clinic for everything. I don't qualify for aid because I am just over the threshold. So someone who is doing good for themselves is penalized!!! Obamacare helped people who don't get individual plans.... people on individual plans they are killing. They are robbing peter to pay paul! (and then some)

Now I just had my tax appointment and my accountant made the best comment. In the USA monopolies are illegal,... unless they are government runned!! Think about that for a lil bit.

So back to the original post.... I too am getting denied health care to a certain extent. I mean I have to burn up $6500 before I will go see a doctor or I will make sure it is a "doozy" before I go and see. So I can get my "monies" worth. :bop: Where before a physical, blood work just about reach if not reached my deductible!! So why wouldn't I go in and get checked every year.... now I cant afford to spend $6500.

But that is why I am looking into getting an HSA. Which as a single person I can put in tax deduction and tax deferred when I draw it out...of a year $3600. That money I can use for anything medical.... band aids, asprin, doctor visit, etc. So after two years I basicly have my deductible saved up if I don't touch it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Duckdawg...

I call it the USSR of MN.... then look at some of the clowns we have in Washington!!! One in particular should go back to writing jokes because he is one!! In my local paper they show how the MN Reps in Congress and Local vote on every issue. The Clown has always voted party lines since I have been monitoring. That has been for about 3 years!! So how is that governing for all??

That is the biggest problem in our political landscape of the USA right now. It is popular or expected for each party to fight against one another. It has been that way for about 20 years. I mean it was popular to blame GWB, Obama, and now Trump. I mean the guy has been in office less than 2 months and every day people are attacking him for something. Let him try to lead!! Until our nation and leaders can get together and realize that they are governing all not just for their party our nation is in trouble. Again I am not blaming Dems because it is both parties. I have said this statement over and over.... No matter which one of those two parties you identify with you are automatically in the minority.... Because 60% of the rest of the country feels opposite or are neutral on the issue. So they need to learn to govern for ALL.


----------



## virginia12 (Sep 11, 2017)

great


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Isn't it funny how a heath care act that was supposed to make it affordable for everyone actually did the opposite for a large portion of Americans. I've seen statistics for everything relating to this act except........... How many people it moved from the affordable category to the unaffordable category. Because they don't want us to see that statistic because it would demonstrate gross failure of the intended purpose of the plan. It has basically screwed the lower end middle class.

My ex went from fully paid health care with a $1,500 pay as you go deductible (20% of each bill till it is paid) to a $2,600 copay on the premium and a $2,600 up front, deductible. So she essentially has to pay out $5,200 before insurance will pay a dime.
That makes most preventative care out of the picture for most people. Take away preventative care and eventually the big things get you and the insurance companies end up paying more I the long run.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The democrats say they are for the poor. They were in power for what 40 years, and the poor are still poor. A survey of Congress revealed nine of the ten richest were democrat. Do you see a pattern? Obama and the democrats didn't create the Affordable Health Care for the poor, they created it for the insurance companies.

What political gun will they put to our head and tell us what we have to buy next?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Therein is the fallacy of the Democratic Party. They are working for the wealthy as much as the Republicans they just work at it in a back door manner. I'm beginning to think the average democratic constituent is intelligent enough to figure that out. The Dems objective is to keep the working class just happy and in debt enough that they don't strike or quit working.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Until hospitals and doctors offices have a set price of everything down to the cost of a band aid, the cost of insurance will continue to skyrocket.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BL... you are 100% correct.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> BL... you are 100% correct.


There is a reason that hospitals won't get a set price, because they know that they can make more money by just billing the insurance or the government.


----------

